# My Titleist Fitting at St Ives



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 7, 2012)

I had my titleist fitting at St Ives yesterday and at the risk of boring some of you with a long post, I thought I'd let you know how I got on.
I decided to go up on Thursday night in order to avoid rush hour on the M25 yesterday morning so I was able to get to the fitting centre an hour early. As luck would have it, my technician, Daniel, had just finished his previous appointment so we got going early.
We had a bit of a chat about my game and what I wanted out of the session and he explained to me the process. After a quick warm up we got going with the Driver...

*Driver*
I wasn't intending on changing my Driver but Mrs Hawkeye had booked me in for 2 hours and I was intrigued to see how my R9 performed so we started with half a dozen shots with that and then Daniel explained the stats to me. Part of me was secretly hoping to find another 20yds but the R9 stats were actually pretty good. Smash factor was 1.5 on all shots but Daniel explained the launch angle was a bit high and the spin rate was through the rootand very inconsistent. He suggested an 8.5deg head to start with and though maybe a regular half would suit my low nineties swing speed. I didn't like the shaft from the off so we tried various stiff ones but kept coming back to the Diamana Kai'li. With the head set at 9.25deg this gave a good launch angle and spin dropped to consistently between 2600 and 2900 which Daniel liked. However, this combination only got me an extra 10 yds and a little better dispersion.

*Fairways*
Working off the Driver stats Daniel suggested starting with a 13.5deg head with the same Kai'li shaft and after a bit of tinkering we settled on this head set at 14.25deg. I have to say I've always liked my R9 3W but although the stats weren't a drastic improvement with the 910, swapping back to my R9 felt as though I had to work harder to get the results
By this time I'd been hitting Drivers and Fairways for over an hour and the shots were becomming a bit more inconsistent so Daniel suggested we went onto the irons.

*Irons*
Daniel asked me if I had any model in mind, we both knew I was joking when I said I like to be able to hit the MB so daniel suggested the CB or the AP2.
We started taking a few stats of my 6i with the impact tape and it turns out my 3deg upright S59s are about 3deg too upright, All of the shots were the toe side of the sweet spot. Daniel also suggested an extra 1/2" on the length as I grip it rather high up - I had suspected this for a while now so it was nice to see it was right. 
The first thing I noticed about the AP2 at address was how good it looked, I was standing over my first shot thinking that it would be impossible not to hit a good one. The head is nice and compact just the way I like it and it just felt right - queue a nice top about 100yds 
The stats with the stock shaft weren't up to much so Daniel suggested the Project X 5.5 shaft and that was far better, only maybe 1yd average longer then my S59s but more consistent and the first 6 came straight out of the sweet spot. We tried a few other shafts but came back to the project X 5.5. We didn't try the CB as Daniel didn't think it would bring anything to the party and I was more than happy with the AP2 anyway.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 7, 2012)

*Fairways Part II*
We had a discussion about whether I wanted long irons or hybrids and I though hybrids would be better. At this point we were trying to fill the gaps between the 5i and 3W and Daniel suggested a 19deg 5W might compliment the 3W - That was a done deal after the first shot, I absolutely loved it and since it would be replacing my Yonex Hybrid it was a done deal. All the stats looked good, it fitted in the yardage we were looking for so it didn't take long to come to a conclusion.

*Hybrids*
We now had a 5i at 165 carry and the 5W at 185 so there was only really one gap to fill at around 175. Daniel suggested the 24deg hybrid. the first one had a standard length Kai'li shaft in it whihc I hated from the first shot so we added half an inch. Why this makes a difference I don't know but I went from hate to love in just a few shots, again all the stats worked out and the flight was awesome and so easy to hit so that was job done. All that was left were the wedges.

*Wedges*
For a while now I've not been totally happy with my wedges, haven't been sure why but not totally happy. I hit one shot with my 52, it was a decent shot but Daniel immediately said it sounded like there was too much bounce so gave me an SM4 52/8. I now know what was wrong with my wedges. This lower bounce made so much difference. I had decided I didn't want a 60deg wedge and I told Daniel that I'm happy taking yardage off my wedges with a shorter swing. The 52 was carrying about 88yds so Daniel asked me to hit one 75, down on the grip 3/4 swing, 76.4yds - Even I impressed myself with that one  Daniel Suggested a 58/9 would work well in my setup so we tried that and it was perfect.
We had a chat about the shafts in the wedges and whether to go with the same as the irons or stick with the stock wedge shaft but he didn't think the price uplift was worth it.
We also discussed the head and I opted for the oil can finish.

*Grips*
For a while now I've felt my grip was a bit too much in my palm as when I try to get it more in my fingers it's to far round to the left. I always thought this was because I had long fingers but it turns out it's because I have long palms!!! - nothing a couple of extra layers of tape can't solve though.

*Summary*
I read some comments on the other Titleists Fitting thread saying they thought charging for the fitting was a rip off but I couldn't disagree more. My 2 hour session lasted the best part of 3 hours, they have every head a shaft imaginable and the technicians have a huge amount of knowledge.
You can probably see from my write-up that my stats don't deliver much more in terms of distance than I have now. I will probably not be buying the Driver and 3W just yet as I'm not sure the Â£400 is worth it but I am probably going to go for everything else. The 5W and hybrid are no brainers as are the wedges and I could feel enough difference in the irons and see enough in the consistency of the ball striking to make it worth while - plus those APs are a thing of beauty.
All in all I had a great day, and it was well worth the money.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 7, 2012)

nice write up and that looks well worth the money. Think I'll book in for Driver/3wood and wedges.
My Mizuno fitting put me off fittings but yours is what we would all hope for.

good luck with the new clubs


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds good mate, very similar to my experiance there, I also had Daniel as the fitter. I dont get why people wont pay Â£40, if they cant improve on your current gear then surely that saves you Â£Â£Â£Â£'s. Obviously your current driver is working well for you -  plus as they cant sell to you and they are getting paid whether you buy or not they are not under pressure to sell, just observe, advise and recommend - well worth it!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 7, 2012)

wow, I think this has reinforced how much a proper custom fitting can benefit for a not exactly large fee (I am sure we pay more for a lot of other things that give less long term benefit)

If I ever hit the dizzy heights of a low teen h/c I would deffo go for it.

Nice write up Hawkeye


----------



## Tiger (Jan 7, 2012)

Good luck with the new clubs fella sounds like you had a top day as well! The SM4s are fantastic wedges and the oil can finish is very nice. Doesn't last long mind but still looks cool


----------



## chrisd (Jan 7, 2012)

Great write up, in depth enough without being boring!

I would love to go and do a session there but already am pretty much 100% Titleist.

 I have Project x 5.5's in AP2's and love them and also have a 910 D2 diver as well as 3 Vokey wedges so its really only hybrids that i have in other makes but would love to see the stats


chris


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 7, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Great write up, in depth enough without being boring!

I would love to go and do a session there but already am pretty much 100% Titleist.

 I have Project x 5.5's in AP2's and love them and also have a 910 D2 diver as well as 3 Vokey wedges so its really only hybrids that i have in other makes but would love to see the stats


chris
		
Click to expand...

The 910H is a lovely club. expensive, but worth it as you get the feeling that it will be in the bag for a few years!!


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2012)

Excellent write up. I'd be interested in the driver fitting there sometime soon.


----------



## noble78 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice writeup mate, I do like the look of the new titleist irons :thup:
I recently got fitted with pings at gainsbrough and thought it was worth every penny to pay for the fitting.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds good, and a good job done on the write up too.

I had AP2's and the PX shaft also felt best in it. Strange, because they felt a bit dull when I tried them in my current irons so I now have S300 (which didn't feel right in the AP2?)


----------



## Dreamer2 (Jan 7, 2012)

plenty of information but no price tag     :blah:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 7, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Sounds good, and a good job done on the write up too.

I had AP2's and the PX shaft also felt best in it. Strange, because they felt a bit dull when I tried them in my current irons so I now have S300 (which didn't feel right in the AP2?)
		
Click to expand...

Shaft fitting is a dark art I think. Daniel the technician said that on paper with my swing speed I should be using regular shafts in my Driver but it just doesn't work for me. He also said his swing speed is 102 and so should be using stiff shafts but he has regular - go figure 

We also tried a Fujikura shaft that was supposed to be the same as the one in my R9 but the stats were terrible. I'm not gonna claim to understand it, in fact I don't think I'll even try. Thank heaven for Trackman I say.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 7, 2012)

Dreamer2 said:



			plenty of information but no price tag     :blah:
		
Click to expand...

What price tag do you want?


----------



## JustOne (Jan 7, 2012)

Maybe a stupid question but how did you end up with 3Â° upright in the first place if you need 0Â°? Is this the fallacy of custom fitting and swings constantly changing?

Secondly how tall are you? I'm 6' 0" and am thinking of having my clubs cut down as I feel like I'm crowding the ball when I'm in a decent posture.... or do you have short arms?


----------



## philly169 (Jan 7, 2012)

Was this at the St Ives GC in Cambridgeshire? It's next door to me and they have the factory where the clubs are made in st Ives too!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 7, 2012)

Great informative write up sounds a great session.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 7, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Maybe a stupid question but how did you end up with 3Â° upright in the first place if you need 0Â°? Is this the fallacy of custom fitting and swings constantly changing?

Secondly how tall are you? I'm 6' 0" and am thinking of having my clubs cut down as I feel like I'm crowding the ball when I'm in a decent posture.... or do you have short arms?
		
Click to expand...

It's a fallacy of bad custom fitting by American Golf. When I bought my S59s it was spec'd on static measurements and the Ping chart. Length of finger, wrist to floor blah blah blah. I knew nothing about custom fit back then and put my trust into the guy at AG. There was no impact board used and needless to say they didn't have any 3deg upright in stock. Since then I've become a much better golfer and had several lessons all of which changes the measurements.

I'm about 6'1" but I'm not sure that really matters, it's how tall you are when you hit the ball I think. Personally I think Ping are wrong to give web-fit and static measurements. It's assuming everyone of the same height has the same swing and that clearly isn't the case.


----------



## Val (Jan 7, 2012)

Dreamer2 said:



			plenty of information but no price tag     :blah:
		
Click to expand...

He can get a price from anyone with all that info and buy from the cheapest offer, he's paid Titleist and the fitter now doesn't car if he buys or not.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2012)

Great write up matey. I knew you'd enjoy yourself as you've been excited for a while about it. I gave you the big build up this morning expecting you to rock up and tell everyone how great it was and you didn't show. Didn't miss a lot as it was hard in the wind.

I thought you were nailed on for a D3 driver especailly having tested one last summer. I had a feeling you might have got the CB's as the swing is working well but the AP's do look a nice club. How long does it take for delivery and did you order directly or do you have to go back via your pro.

It means you've got money in the kitty for later in the year for something else. Maybe the I20 driver might be the one or the new R11S. Interesting about the wedges though and as you already have a decent short game they should help shave a shot or two off that handicap


----------



## paddyc (Jan 8, 2012)

You certainly did give me lowdown Hawkeye. Nice informative write up and only increases my determination to get along to St Ives for what sounds a top notch service.

Who did you book your fitting through and where are you going to get your new gear from?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 8, 2012)

paddyc said:



			You certainly did give me lowdown Hawkeye. Nice informative write up and only increases my determination to get along to St Ives for what sounds a top notch service.

Who did you book your fitting through and where are you going to get your new gear from?
		
Click to expand...

My wife booked it but not sure who, I will find out. However who you book through isn't really important. It has to be a PGA pro or affiliated organisation. Once you are done with your fitting they e-mail the specs to you and the pro you booked through. If you buy through the people you book through you get a dozen free balls but you are free to buy from anywhere you like. I will buy from whoever gives me the best deal. You can't buy direct from Titleist but if you have your fitting Tuesday or Thursday morning you can get your pro to order there and then and pick the bats up that afternoon.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds great but sounds expensive. It will be nice for you to get some new toys.

Did you use the Made for kaili or real ones? I am surprised you went for a 5 wood over a 17* hybrid? But you seem to love it. So it seems you like the shafts I like, Kai'li and PX5.5.

Enjoy buying the new toys buddy!!!


----------



## paddyc (Jan 8, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			My wife booked it but not sure who, I will find out. However who you book through isn't really important. It has to be a PGA pro or affiliated organisation. Once you are done with your fitting they e-mail the specs to you and the pro you booked through. If you buy through the people you book through you get a dozen free balls but you are free to buy from anywhere you like. I will buy from whoever gives me the best deal. You can't buy direct from Titleist but if you have your fitting Tuesday or Thursday morning you can get your pro to order there and then and pick the bats up that afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, when you do get round to buying them could you let me know where you got them from.

Cheers


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 10, 2012)

OK, so the new bats are ordered. I was originally not going to get the Driver because the cost of the whole lot was a little high but I mailed Snainton Golf and Clubhouse golf who were the cheapest according to the website and both offered a decent discount. However, I spoke to our Pro Ali who gave me a very competitive price, plus I have some winnings to spend so I ordered through him. I'm just hoping yhe come in time for Saturday (although since we're playing our second round winter knockout I don't think Homer shares that hope )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2012)

I was hoping that if they came in the pro will hold on to them until after you use the old Pings for one last hurrah, shoot level par and single handedly steer us into the quarter-finals of the knockout. Call it an incentive to play well and get the new shinys as a reward.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I was hoping that if they came in the pro will hold on to them until after you use the old Pings for one last hurrah, shoot level par and single handedly steer us into the quarter-finals of the knockout. Call it an incentive to play well and get the new shinys as a reward.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, you dont trust him with the Titleist? it may be the thing he needs to do the thing you need!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I was hoping that if they came in the pro will hold on to them until after you use the old Pings for one last hurrah, shoot level par and single handedly steer us into the quarter-finals of the knockout. Call it an incentive to play well and get the new shinys as a reward.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine how much better it would be to do that with the new sticks though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Hehe, you dont trust him with the Titleist? it may be the thing he needs to do the thing you need!
		
Click to expand...

He's got enough to worry about carrying me, trying to get us through to the next round without getting hung up on new clubs and not knowing distances or being use to them


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 10, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He's got enough to worry about carrying me, trying to get us through to the next round without getting hung up on new clubs and not knowing distances or being use to them
		
Click to expand...


Hmm ye, you can bet money they will be different lofts or run on the ball...


----------



## DaveM (Jan 10, 2012)

Great read. Glad you had a good time. Happy playing with the new toys too.


----------



## Mr_T (Jan 10, 2012)

Great read, sounds like a wonderful experience and it's an excellent advert for getting a proper custom fit. So in the end did you get all the kit?


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 10, 2012)

Great stuff, a good read.
I was fitted 3 years ago for my Irons at Titleists Scottish fitting Centre based at Kings Acre just outside Edinburgh.
Absolutely brilliant experience if it had cost me Â£100 I would still have paid it, turns out it cost ne nowt.
My pro not only didn't charge me for fitting he pulled up Direct Golfs website and matched their prices.

All in all, a great experience....fittingworks.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 17, 2012)

The Ping is dead, long live the Titleist 

I've just been told by new bats were shipped yesterday so should be with me by tomorrow - I can feel the Pings ebbing away and I'm starting to feel younger already


----------



## bigslice (Jan 17, 2012)

just the putter to change then


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 17, 2012)

bigslice said:



			just the putter to change then
		
Click to expand...

 Yeah, I've already gone a bit over the budget allocated by Mrs Hawkeye so that will have to wait.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



 Yeah, I've already gone a bit over the budget allocated by Mrs Hawkeye so that will have to wait.
		
Click to expand...

A bit over budget!!!!!!! Holy gilproni that's one hell of a budget!! Pleased for you fella, jealous as hell, but pleased for you. Hope the new clubs serve you well


----------



## bentowny (Jan 17, 2012)

great write up, took a while to read though! i know a few people who have been fitted by the pro with titelist clubs and they have dropped a handful of shots, so it should be a happy 2012


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The Ping is dead, long live the Titleist 

I've just been told by new bats were shipped yesterday so should be with me by tomorrow - I can feel the Pings ebbing away and I'm starting to feel younger already
		
Click to expand...

Do I not like that. Best you get some bloody hard practice in with them down the range. You're suppose to be the lynchpin of this dream team and I'm relying on you for Saturday


----------



## Bash (Jan 18, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The Ping is dead, long live the Titleist 

I've just been told by new bats were shipped yesterday so should be with me by tomorrow - I can feel the Pings ebbing away and I'm starting to feel younger already
		
Click to expand...

Good write up matey. Will look forward to seeing the new clubs on Saturday when hopefully they'll take you and homer through to the third round of the winter league


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 19, 2012)

Picked up the new shiney's yesterday. Mrs Hawkeye was suitably underwhelmed claiming they look just like my old ones, but then I guess to a non-golfer they probably do. I think they look fabulous though, gonna hit the range tonight and can't wait till Saturday - happy days


----------



## Lump (Jan 19, 2012)

hawkeye did you try the Ahina shaft in the hybrid?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Picked up the new shiney's yesterday. Mrs Hawkeye was suitably underwhelmed claiming they look just like my old ones, but then I guess to a non-golfer they probably do. I think they look fabulous though, gonna hit the range tonight and can't wait till Saturday - happy days 

Click to expand...

They better bloody work on Saturday


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 19, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They better bloody work on Saturday
		
Click to expand...

Uh oh! Is there trouble brewing in the dream team? 

I'd be a bit unsure about new bats first time out in a match, I have to say. Distance control more than anything. But then another part of me would be like a kid on Christmas day unable to wait.... dilemna.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 19, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Uh oh! Is there trouble brewing in the dream team? 

I'd be a bit unsure about new bats first time out in a match, I have to say. Distance control more than anything. But then another part of me would be like a kid on Christmas day unable to wait.... dilemna.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid there is absolutely no chance that I am going to be able to play on Saturday and not use the new sticks, no chance at all. The way I look at it, there shouldn't be a massive difference in yardage if trackman is anything to go by and they are fitted to my swing, it's not like I have to change that so it will all be good.

Just as long as Homer is on hand to rescue us if something goes wrong we'll be fine


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 19, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I'm afraid there is absolutely no chance that I am going to be able to play on Saturday and not use the new sticks, no chance at all. The way I look at it, there shouldn't be a massive difference in yardage if trackman is anything to go by and they are fitted to my swing, it's not like I have to change that so it will all be good.

Just as long as Homer is on hand to rescue us if something goes wrong we'll be fine 

Click to expand...

Can't say I blame you. Enjoy the new bats. I am, of course, totally jealous of your new set-up and good luck for the match fellas. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Just as long as Homer is on hand to rescue us if something goes wrong we'll be fine 

Click to expand...

Think I've found the flaw in your plan. Let's just say the range last night didn't fill me with warm fuzzy feelings of confidence. It'll OK on the day I'm sure


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 19, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think I've found the flaw in your plan. Let's just say the range last night didn't fill me with warm fuzzy feelings of confidence. It'll OK on the day I'm sure
		
Click to expand...

It'll all be fine Homer, don't you worry about it. I have a very good feeling about this.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 19, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It'll all be fine Homer, don't you worry about it. I have a very good feeling about this.
		
Click to expand...

Be good to see some pics of the new ones, I was tempted by the AP2's but when I demoed my irons I just thought the MP53's shaded it overall, that of course was the previous version so id be interested to see how they perform for you.

It is great though rocking up to the first tee with some new irons in the bag !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I have a feeling about this.
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Region3 (Jan 20, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Mrs Hawkeye was suitably underwhelmed claiming they look just like my old ones, but then I guess to a non-golfer they probably do.
		
Click to expand...

But on the plus side, you can sneak the next set in there without her knowing 

Good luck, I hope you get on great with them.


----------

